# bn pleco and dwarf frog problems



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a bn pleco and on african dwarf frog together in a twenty gallon tank, they arent the only fish but they are the problem. Ive had the adf for the longest, i originally had a mating pair but the female died and all the babies were given away or eaten by other fish in the tank, i had no way to really raise them. The bn pleco was put in a couple months ago and at first everything was fine now hes grown a little bigger than the frog and is continually jumping on top of my frog and the frog struggles to get away. Im afraid the plecos going to kill the frog. My only other options are puting one of the two in my 5 gallon dwarf puffer tank or setting up my 3 gallon tank i use as a hospital tank that id rather not setup. Both pleco and frog are peaceful toward the other tank mates, any suggestions?


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

The BN pleco is feeding off the frogs slime coat, it will cause issues and may eventually kill him. 

Your puffer would likely kill the frog and five gallons isn't big enough for them to begin with, let alone the three gallon, and it really wont be big enough for a BN pleco. Unless you want a larger tank, you're going to need to find a way to separate them, use a divider maybe(that will hurt the BN on space though), or find one a new home. 

ADFs are also social, he needs to have a buddy or two.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I may just give the frog away or setup a ten gallon tank for him and a few fish ive been wanting. Dwarf frogs are hard to get where i am especially ones that arent diseased, the last batch my trusted lfs guy got came dead on arrival or with white spots and missing limbs so ive avoided getting any, the big chain store also seems to have that problem but i just avoid that one. Hes my oldest living aquarium pet right now from my original setup, im a little hesitant to give my frog up.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Have you tried looking into getting eggs or tadpoles online? They can be hard to get in most places healthy. x.x I know your pain. I miss my froggies, I'm thinking about getting them again now that I have a lot more space.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I never have tried that, nor have i ever had much luck in raising eggs or babies of any kind. I might try to order some, i love tadpoles.


----------

